
How fast is nothing at all? - HugoDaniel
http://www.hugodaniel.pt/posts/2016-09-23-how-fast-is-nothing.html
======
gus_massa
I like the post, but it's not a "Show HN:". From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

> _What to Submit_

> _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._

> [...]

> _Blog posts_ [...] _can 't be tried out, so they can't be Show HNs._

I think it's an interesting blog post, but it can´t be tried out.

~~~
HugoDaniel
Thank you!

I am going to change the title and produce a demo in further posts.

